# AA Tag Question for Hoodies



## rb7811 (Mar 31, 2008)

We just started our own line of hoodie sweatshirts (with a few t's). We are using AA primarily and they tag their hoodies at the bottom of the garment close to the waist line. We are re-tagging the neckline with our tag and trying to decide on what to do with the AA tag:
1. Remove it and have the seam sewn back up (obviously most expensive of the 3 but the cleanest).
2. Cut the old tag ourselves (on colored garments you can see the remnants of the tag in the seam area)
3. Leave the AA tag.

Just curious what people think is the best option for us.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

IMHO you should just leave the tag in.


----------



## rb7811 (Mar 31, 2008)

highstyleinc said:


> IMHO you should just leave the tag in.


Interesting. You don't think it will hurt our branding to have another company's tag left on our product? I guess another option is just cutting out the top part of the tag which says American Apparel on it.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

It depends on if you are really trying to brand your line, or if you just want to sell some hoodies with your designs on them.

I think if you're really trying to brand, you only want to show your brand, now matter how good the blank product is (in this case AA).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would take the easy way out, use a seam remover, and cut it out. Who looks down there anyway?

Also, if it is two tags like their tees, I would just cut out the AA one and leave the washing instructions one there.


----------

